# Individual Meal Pack (IMP) [Merged]



## Pikache (16 May 2003)

Idea came from that webbing thread

Breakfast: NONE! They all taste like raccoon doodoo, esp. ham steak and mustard sauce.

Lunch: Pork Chop Suey. Beef Teriyaki

Dinner: Chicken with Rice. Chicken Breast w/ gravy. (need a fork for that one though)


----------



## cheechue (17 May 2003)

it is difficult to fathom that anyone could have a favourite...


----------



## DnA (17 May 2003)

Breakfast - beans and weenies, sausage and potatoe and mac an cheese are good

lunch - any pasta or chili one

dinner - hungarian goulash and pasta

I havent had any of the newer IMP‘s, the last time i had a IMP was 1-2 years ago when I was in Cadets


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 May 2003)

Well I‘ve only had one but it was good. It was Lasagna and it was from like 2001 I think.


----------



## Deleted member 585 (17 May 2003)

Remember "macaroni, cheese, and peas" ?

I‘ll eat any of them -- saves the hassle of fighting over the lasagna.


----------



## 311 (17 May 2003)

lol...I remember my first IMP on the field ex on my BMQ. It was breakfast and I was handed â€œOmelet with salsa". I nearly puked when I smelt it. Lesson learned....don‘t smell it, don‘t look at it.

But the Ham and potatoes is alright...and the beef steak and beef teriyaki are alright.


----------



## Doug VT (18 May 2003)

You know what, the more I have them, the less I care.  Now a days I just eat them cold, I‘ve had them all, I‘ll eat them all.  The only time that I‘ll take the time to heat one up is in an arctic tent in the dead of winter or if I have one of those handy MRE heaters and some free time...
All I keep out of the pack is the two foils, the spoon/napkin and the gum/chocolate bar.  That‘s all you need and it can be packed up pretty compactly.
I used to bring all the spices and hot sauce and try to mix different things in the pack to make special field "gourmet" meals, but over time it became just a waste of time.
Besides, you need all the space in your ruck for the 2 cans of C6 ammo, 2 para flares, Vector binos, PLGR, NVG‘s, 10 boxes of C7 ammo, 1/4 mile role of WD1, sleeping bag/bivi bag, and 1 pair of gitch/socks...just an example of the contents of my ruck on the last ex of the BTE(all live ammo, not including all the crap in my TV), oh and of course 24 hrs rations...


----------



## Grunt_031 (18 May 2003)

I have eaten almost every type of rations the CF has come out with in the last 18 years and come to the conclusion.

"eat for function not taste". 

The calories are the most important thing. If it fuels your body to reach the next objective or complete your mission it has done it‘s job. Plus you do not have to worry about fighting over the different types when are better things to concern yourself with.


----------



## Gryphon (18 May 2003)

That being said, from what i‘ve heard, our IMPs are much better then the American MREs. Don‘t know if that‘s true or  not, but i wouldn‘t be surprised...


----------



## Devlin (18 May 2003)

Have to agree with Grunt_031 here these things just serve a purpose. That purpose being to keep you moving  *(insert bowel movement joke here) *. I have heard the comments that the American MRE‘s are better as well, however I don‘t think they are all that much better, just different. And the reason we might like their‘s more is just the chance to have something different. I‘m lucky in a SVC BN food in the field is usually pretty good with at least one hot meal per Ex. 

Although the heaters (haven‘t seen one) in the American MRE‘s are a nice way to go instead of hauling the pressure cooker with you.


----------



## Joel85 (18 May 2003)

So, the Canadian Army doesn‘t use the heater packs? Do they eat the IMP‘s cold?


----------



## Pikache (18 May 2003)

There are heaterbags or heat tabs to warm up your food.


----------



## Gryphon (19 May 2003)

Or what we do is take a pressure cooker, and cook it in that!


----------



## Deleted member 585 (19 May 2003)

While on exercise, the manifold of our 1 1/4 ton line truck was occasionally known to be covered in assorted IMPs... a method which took awhile, but since we were on the move to either lay or retrieve line, the time passed relatively quickly.


----------



## Pikache (19 May 2003)

> Or what we do is take a pressure cooker, and cook it in that!


Most of the time us infantry types don‘t have the time to set up the Coleman‘s and use the pressure cooker, except during winter exs


----------



## ProPatria05 (20 May 2003)

The troops that bitch about their meal and eat the granola bars that they brought are generally the ones who end up with cold weather ‘injuries‘, or fall out of long marches (often crying, I might add). I have no use for either situation.

Don‘t get me wrong, I like to joke about the ham steak with raisin sauce as much as the next guy. But at the end of the day, it is just mass in your belly like fuel in a gas tank. If you don‘t like the taste, eat it cold (heat brings the flavour out).

My 2 cents.


----------



## Illucigen (20 May 2003)

Well I agree that many have to realize that it is simply calories that you are gaining, and we should all just shut up and eat.... well, thats all fine and good if you arent eating the stuff, but if you are, we do have a right to ask for something better. You dont ask, you dont get.

Put it this way, why bother having different meals? They could just give us protein paste. Tasteless power bars. Etc.

Why bother spending money on such little things as IMPs???  Well, because if you can come up with things that arent half bad /and/ serve the ultimate purpose of nourishment, you are hitting two essential elements of warfare: food supply and morale.

Be as tough as you want, but dont redicule people for hating the Cheese Omelett and Salsa (smells and looks like puke)... Ill eat it if I want to survive, but If I am asked if I like it, Im not going to shut my mouth just to be tough and to "hold the line".

As for constantly whining while on EX about the IMP‘s, obviously that is uncalled for. Eat or starve, believe it or not it is all edible... but when you are back in the shack, feel free to make suggestions. Its why the **** survey cards are included in some.


----------



## greeves (20 May 2003)

Having eaten both MRE‘s and IMP‘s I can‘t really say if one is better than the other - they both achieve the same aim: give you the energy to move on to the next objective.
However, I do miss the old fruitcake desserts in the IMP‘s     Solid as a rock in your belly...probably would have made pretty good OHP as well...


----------



## Pikache (20 May 2003)

Those Cherry baked cake dessert thingy?
UGH


----------



## Danjanou (22 May 2003)

Now I realise that it‘s been a while (fortunately) since I‘ve had to scarfe one down, but I always thought that "favourite IMP" was a bit of an oxymoron.

As more than one person has pointed out its just fuel. Sure if time and circumstances permit, such as on winter ex, you can fancy it up. You know what you can also take one home and cook it in your kitchen and probably get a decent meal out of it.

However for the most part it‘s basic purpose is to keep you going, so scarfe it down as fast as you can and get on with the job. Yeah there are better things to eat, but you don‘t see filet mignon and lobster tail served with a nice merlot in a slit trench too often.  

There are also worse things out there, but you‘d be surprised what you‘ll eat when the alternative 
is nothing at all. (and yeah that last remark comes from bitter personal experience both in and out of uniform)

Like more than a few here, I‘ve wolfed down IMPs, IRPs, French rats, British rats, West german rats, MREs and even old C rats. They‘re all basically the same. open wide and ram it in.

Here endeth the rant.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (22 May 2003)

My preference is Sausage & Hash Browns and any Pasta ones (Lasagna, Beef Ravioli).

Never had anything with Ham Steak in it, never want to!


----------



## Tyler (24 May 2003)

Well, we march on our stomachs, so it pays to have good, hot, and tasty IMP‘s. I must be a freak when I say that I actually do enjoy most of the IMP‘s, so long as there is no ham steak or mushrooms involved, I‘m happy with it.

In my unit we almost always get heater bags and I make a point to save some for me and my fireteam buddy when none are issued. There is always time to heat your meal, just eat the dessert first while your meal cooks, and save the gum for afterwards. Like it‘s been said: I tear down my IMP‘s to save on space, just keep the meal and dessert, the odd snack, and toss the rest because you never have time to use it all. 

Anyways, the worst dessert has to be the pitted cherries, those things give me the sh*ts like you wouldn‘t believe. I avoid them at all costs.

As for my personal favorite IMP‘s?
-Chicken and Rice
-Mac and cheese
-Spagetti and Meatball, mmm mmm good.    

****, thinking about food has made me hungry.

Tyler


----------



## Tyler (24 May 2003)

How could I forget?

Canelloni w/ Rosee sauce is by far the best IMP ever.


----------



## Spanky (24 May 2003)

Anything with veal is avoided by me at all costs.  It gave me food poisoning on one ex. Scared the crap out of some Hussars who thought their hide was clear.  Amazing how someone heaving their guts can stir things up.   
The old cabbage rolls weren‘t bad.  The ham steak is not too bad for lunch, the eggs with salsa is good.
Tired of the bread.... bring back the crackers.


----------



## Armymedic (24 May 2003)

My favorite IMP is a warmed up one, with more then 1 minute to eat it...  :warstory:  

It doesn‘t matter how its heated....  :evil:  

I‘ve eaten plenty of MRE‘s, they also have their good points, mmmm...pound cake, but nobody in the world beats our IMPs for good ole Army field food, just wish it didn‘t come in such bulky packaging. The amount of garbage 24 hrs of IMPs produce when you break them down as Doug described is incredable


----------



## Devlin (24 May 2003)

As far as the strangest thing I have eaten since joining, well that happened on my first course. Oh no it was a warm actually cooked meal. It looked like an undercooked hamburger. Turned out to be a Bologna burger (grilled), and you could get cheese on it for some sick twisted reason. It wasn‘t actually all that bad...mmmmmm Grilled Cape Breton Roundsteak on a bun..


----------



## sgtdixon (26 May 2003)

Favorite Meal: Sausage and Browns
Idea for Enhancing your BCD(baked cherry bullet stopper) tear open bag, fill with rum, boil, eat, drink juice, enjoy your sleep


----------



## ProPatria05 (26 May 2003)

Nothing to do with the quality of the meal itself, but my favourite part of every meal is the wrapper the bread comes in.

When you‘re cold and wet, tired and hungry, lonely and horny - all you need to do to cheer up is pull out the bread package in your IMP, and read the instructions --- "Do not eat packet". (i.e. the silica packet in the bread wrapper)

Don‘t know what it is about that line, but I laugh my a$$ off every time. Maybe the image in my head of the evolutionary leftover that may actually try to eat it.


----------



## Pikache (26 May 2003)

I wouldn‘t be surprised if someone actually ate that preserver stuff, from seeing some of the quality of the troops.

Heck, even I ate it one time. Of course, I was eight and bit of a dumbass (I smartened up enough to pass the aptitude test) and didn‘t read the warning labels...


----------



## Korus (26 May 2003)

It‘s kind of sad that they have to put a warning.. It means that someone has at one point tried to eat the dessicant from their IMP...
But I laugh anyways..   

As for worst meal I‘ve had in the CF.. It‘s not an IMP, but from the weekend menu at the mess during my basic. The hamburgers tasted, quite literally, like ****. (at least, it tasted like **** smells, I haven‘t any personal experience with the taste     )
Needless to say my buddies were rather content that they had opted for the hot-dogs that day, after my observation of the taste.

But that‘s mess food, which is entirley another can of worms.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 May 2003)

> Nothing to do with the quality of the meal itself, but *my favourite part of every meal is the wrapper the bread comes in.*
> 
> When you‘re cold and wet, tired and hungry, lonely and *horny* - all you need to do to cheer up is *pull out the bread package *in your IMP...


I saw your post going an entirely different way, there, frankly.  Thank God I was wrong.


----------



## ProPatria05 (27 May 2003)

There‘s just no getting some people‘s minds out of the gutter     .

Now I have another reason to laugh when I see it.

Or maybe another use.......


----------



## mattoigta (12 Nov 2003)

What is your favourite meal, dessert, and drink in the IMP?


----------



## humint (12 Nov 2003)

Favourite IMP! You gotta be kiddin me!??!

Mix the blueberry dessert with the granola cereal -- it‘s a yummy breakfast treat.


----------



## Pikache (12 Nov 2003)

I don‘t think you got quite all the IMPs... And each year has different menu.


----------



## mattoigta (13 Nov 2003)

yeah its mostly the 2001 menu, i was going off a ripped up comment card i found


----------



## Paul Gagnon (13 Nov 2003)

Chiclets were the best part. Everything else was edible but preference was based upon a sliding scale of how hungry I was and how long I‘d been eating IMPs. Ham Omelettes were a good money maker. There was always someone willing to pay you $5 to eat a Ham Omelette cold and then drink the juice.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (13 Nov 2003)

Green Pepper Beef is bar none the best I‘ve ever had.  It tastes like it came from a restaurant. Mind you a really crappy restaurant.  But its better then tasting like it came out of a nuclear waste disposal unit.  :fifty:    :gunner:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Nov 2003)

Do they still have macaroni cheese and peas? That was soooooooooooooo horrid.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (13 Nov 2003)

Negative.  But the Army hasn‘t taken the hint that NO ONE LIKES HAMSTEAK!!  CHANGING THE FUGGIN SAUCE THAT SURROUNDS THAT PINK PIECE OF CRAP ISN‘T GOING TO CHANGE PEOPLE OPINION OF IT!!!  They‘ve tried 3 Sauces so far.  Pineapple, Rasin and Mustard.  Now I thought Mustard and Ham would be good.  So I tried it.  But alas it was worse then the first two.  Instand gag reflex as soon as I took the first bite and I puked all over a tree.  So if whomever designs them meals for the CF reads this.  Take a hint...NO MORE HAMSTEAK!!  Oh and when I‘m having breakfast in Civvy life, and I have an omlette, I never think to myself..."Hey, this omlette would go really good with a jar of salsa smothering it."  There‘s another hint.  Oh, and when parts of BRAND NEW meals from 2002 have a big lime green label on them that say Honey Not For Human Consumption, its a little disconcerting.  I mean what is it in there for?  Killing Winnie the Pooh when he wanders into your BIV site and steals a meal from someone‘s Butt Pack?  I dunno, maybe I‘m asking too much.  Oh, one more thing.  Can anyone tell me what Apple Compote is?  Cause it sure doesn‘t taste like apple sause.  I won‘t even get into eatting that piece of leather known as teh Baked Cherry Dessert.  Thats the end of my rant.  :fifty:    :gunner:


----------



## Derick Lewis (13 Nov 2003)

And always remember the little pack with the bread is NOT I repeat NOT a spice packet for the bread!!!!


----------



## kurokaze (13 Nov 2003)

Franks and Beans.. yumm... I don‘t like the Ravioli.. too salty.. The Cacciatore was awesome as long as it was hot.  Fruit cocktail was THE desert to have (always came with the salmon) and the grape drink is my fav (pixie sticks in a bag!!)

I dunno about you Kurrgan, but I‘ve manage to actually down a few ham steaks.  They start out repulsive, but you end up not noticing it after a while.  But I‘m totally with you on the bake cherry piece of wax.. what on earth went into that thing I‘ll never know..


----------



## dano (13 Nov 2003)

Mine is the Saman, I absolutely love the bread, Alot of people don‘t eat or like their bread so I take them off their hands, I usually get like 5-10 breads per meal because no one eats theirs.


----------



## GhostRecce (13 Nov 2003)

i‘d have to say the breakfasts are the worst ones...nothing like waking up and opening a nice bag of ****. but there are some good ones. the salmon, mac n cheese SAUCE (not cheese), spagitthi,ravioli....proably some more that are not coming to mind. 

and yeah who ever doesnt eat there bread toss her this way. the spoon makes for a good knife to.


----------



## meni0n (13 Nov 2003)

I think I‘m the only one in the army that enjoys baked cherry.


----------



## Sundborg (13 Nov 2003)

The Baked cherry isn‘t that bad.  It isn‘t the best thing out there, but I‘ll eat it if I have it.


----------



## mattoigta (13 Nov 2003)

One time I accidently put the baked cherry pie in the heater bag instead of my entree. Mind you I didn‘t notice this until after the 12 minute cooking time. I pulled it out anxiously awaiting my Meat Ravioli, and then realised what i had done. I figured what the ****  maybe heat would make the cherry pie more desirable. Nope.


----------



## Slim (13 Nov 2003)

I gotta say I was the only guy in my troop who loved Baked Cherry.  :evil:


----------



## GhostRecce (13 Nov 2003)

baked cherry makes my ***  explode


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2003)

> Ham Omelettes were a good money maker. There was always someone willing to pay you $5 to eat a Ham Omelette cold and then drink the juice.


Paul I wish I‘d know you back when I was in. I could have made some easy beer drinking money. ham omlette was one of my favourites (ok not really but I did like them). One of the few that was actually edible (almost) cold. Just shove it inside the straps in your helmet liner (old steel type liner) and let body heat thaw it out on ATC.

Hey there are worse rations out there. Don‘t get me started on the first versions of IMPs or worse IRPs (bulky heavy canned crap).


----------



## mattoigta (13 Nov 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Paul Gagnon (13 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by Danjanou:
> [qb]Hey there are worse rations out there. Don‘t get me started on the first versions of IMPs .    [/qb]


My first taste of IMPs was in 1985. Whoever came up with the bright idea of putting a tube of butter in there should have gotten a smack upside the head. The stuff was rancid and we were told never to eat it, I think it may have even been an official memo. 

I pocketed a lot of cash eating cold Ham Omelettes.   

Corned Beef Hash was one of my favourites. The original Cherry Cake was good but later they all seemed to be burnt and didn‘t taste so hot. I always liked the bag of MSG encrusted stuffing too. 

If any of you has ever gotten the chance to sit down and eat everything in an IMP fully prepared I‘m sure you will agree they are quite filling.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (13 Nov 2003)

You know what makes em real good.  Bring a bottle og HP Sauce, Worschester Sauce, BBQ Sauce or Currie Powder into the feild and put some of that on it.  Man, it takes away the bad taste and IMP Flavour.  OOOOO and a pepper shaker.  Gourmet Food.  OOOH Yeah!


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2003)

Paul, you mean the old Puritan corn beef hash from the IRPs?

For the youngsters out there that was the IRP version of ham omelette, and again for some strange reason it was one of my favourites. Hey maybe my old RSM was right I am crazy.

Funny thing is you can get the Puritan stuff in most stores these days. I stock up on a few cans when for when the wife‘s not home and I‘m too lazy to cook. Heat it on the stove and eat right out of the can just like the good ole days.

On exchanges with Yanks I noticed that their biggest thrill about IMPs over their MREs was the packaging. They couldn‘t get over the brand names like Freddy Chef and Tasters Choice on our stuff.

I guess it sounds (and tastes?) better than:

_*Meal 1 Beans with Franks, Individual for the consumption of, NATO stock # 1290876564*_

in a plain brown or green packet.


----------



## Paul Gagnon (14 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by Danjanou:
> [qb] Paul, you mean the old Puritan corn beef hash from the IRPs? [/qb]


I‘ve never eaten IRPs, the one I‘m talking about was an IMP breakfast Freddy Chef I believe. Basically corned beef with little tiny cubes of potato in it. I am a big fan of corned beef so that may be why I liked it so much.


----------



## humint (14 Nov 2003)

Tales from the Argyll Officer Corp:

"Man, if you guys think you have it tough, you should try the Officer IMPs. 

For example, the BBQ and honey garlic ribs always seem undercooked and the sauce is so thick that everything sticks to your fingers. Not good for our after dinner chess competitions in HQ you know, good man. 

Than there‘s the sirloin steak, which is often quite tough. I could barely eat it if it wasn‘t for the hint of mint and the creamy mash potatos and cranberries it is served with. Thank God for the new silver cuttlery we now use. 

And, did I mention the problem we‘ve had with the post-dinner tea? D@mn-it man, the new CADPAT issue porcelin tea-cups and saucers tend to nick during transport in my Iltis, which ruins the whole tea experience. And, to add insult to injury, the new AfterEight chocolates are not as good as the scones we had imported from England. 

Blymee, why have we become so uncivilised!"


----------



## Kitanna (15 Nov 2003)

Favourite IMP eh? Sausages and Hasbrowns for b-fast, Lunch/Supper I‘d have to say Salmon Fillets.... ummm.... and for dessert... I‘ve only had the pineapples! oh well.. The Shepards Pie is cat food with potato chunks!! *gack*


----------



## chriscalow (16 Nov 2003)

Take the bread... Carve it out and fill it with the spicy apple dessert, heat if you can then you have your very own personal apple pie.  It‘s not bad.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (16 Nov 2003)

Scarlino you wanker!  Come join the Argylls!

Sausage & Hashbrowns all the way...


----------



## Redeye (16 Nov 2003)

Mmmm... Baked Cherry Dessert - that stuff‘s great if you need an extra trauma plate for body armour...  Although on occasion I actually don‘t mind it.

I love the salmon filet in the gold foil - my PL WO joked that it‘s packed that way because it‘s for officers and Snr NCOs only...  Tortellini is pretty good too, basically Chef Boyardee-esque, and the Cannelloni in Rose Sauce is edible.

I hate all the breakfasts except for Sausages and Hash Browns, the omelettes are disgusting...  I mainly cross my fingers for fruit cocktail at least.

I don‘t head out to fight the Granovians without a bottle of tabasco sauce in my webbing, because it makes pretty much anything taste better...  I‘ve heard rumours of it being available in a bottle small enough to fit in the butt of a C7 or even the pistol grip (with tape over it, I‘d imagine)... but have never seen same...


----------



## pisano (16 Nov 2003)

I agree. Sausage & Hash was more edible than some of the other ones, allthough, the tortelinni wasn‘t awful either.


----------



## Deleted member 585 (17 Nov 2003)

A Mirage bar coated in a white powdery film always tasted great after the Cabbage Rolls... 

For your curiosity, this page displays the IMP 2002 menu:
 http://www.mreinfo.com/imp_menus.html


----------



## combat_medic (18 Nov 2003)

Redeye; the mini tobasco sauce bottle comes standard in every American MRE. If you can get hold of one of the MREs, there should be a really tiny bottle in there. It‘s only about 3cm x 1cm and is small enough to put just about anywhere. However, it‘s only enough sauce for one or two meals, but you could refill it, I assume.

Apparently the Canadian soldiers liked the MRE tobasco sauce bottle so much (not the MRE itself, mind you) that the CF is planning to integrate something similar with the new IMPs along with an MRE heater-thing.


----------



## AZA-02 (18 Nov 2003)

dessert.


----------



## jonsey (18 Nov 2003)

So, when does a new recurit/newbie "eat"     their first IMP?


----------



## Danno (18 Nov 2003)

Is there MSG in IMP‘s?


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (18 Nov 2003)

Yeah, there is.  A Warrant in my unit is allergic to MSG and pukes em out after he eats em.  And a NEWBIE, or FNG eats his or her first IMP on their first field ex.


----------



## luck881 (18 Nov 2003)

Jonsey,
    I believe it‘s forced down your throat as part of a hazing ritual... just kidding.  For the RegF, its usually during your final ex at the end of your basic, I can‘t remember there being too many other opportunities before that point, but as for the reserve... no idea, you‘d probably get the chance if your unit employs untrained soldiers as GD‘s on normal exercises like my old one did.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (18 Nov 2003)

untrained soldiers on exercises?  I never got to do that!   

The reserves get their first taste of IMPS on the basic field-ex too.  As I recall, they tasted quite good, but then again it was the last couple days, and also my 18th birthday..."I went into the woods a boy and came out a man"    :warstory:  

By the SQ 6 day ex, rations were less of a treat...


----------



## mattoigta (18 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by Argyll:
> [qb] Scarlino you wanker!  Come join the Argylls!
> 
> Sausage & Hashbrowns all the way...
> ...


since when do you post on here spearin

email me some time, mattoigta@hotmail.com


----------



## Danno (18 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan:
> [qb] Yeah, there is.  A Warrant in my unit is allergic to MSG and pukes em out after he eats em.  And a NEWBIE, or FNG eats his or her first IMP on their first field ex. [/qb]


So, how does he not starve if he just pukes it up after eating it?
My body doesn‘t like MSG either.  It‘s really difficult to wake up the morning after I eat something with MSG in it.
Oh well, hopefully I‘ll get used to it.


----------



## humint (19 Nov 2003)

Recruits get to eat thier first IMP on the field portion of the BMQ course, which is usually the last weekend of the course if you are on the weekend BMQ (likely May). 

Not sure if you are in the Co-op programme, but it will likely be the end of May or early June. 

If you‘re lucky, you may get a taste of IMP heaven earlier in the course if the instructors decide to give it to you for lunch (to save money) or do a little pre-field course workshop on survival.

A note of caution, don‘t just eat the sweets and not eat the main portion (some do, because the sweets seem like the only edible bits). And, you don‘t need to eat the whole thing. Eat a balanced portion. You‘ll figure out in time what you like, dislike, and what you need to keep you going overnight on patrol or sitting in a $hitty hole doing OP (i.e. how to break down the IMP and only take the important stuff).


----------



## babicma (19 Nov 2003)

Frank and Beans!! Frank and Beans!!


----------



## kurokaze (19 Nov 2003)

a little piece of advice.  peanut butter is gold.  Horde it.  Those little packets of peanut butter will keep you going on those long patrols when you‘ve already eaten your meal.

and like humint said, make sure you eat the main meal!!  learn to like it, hot or cold.


----------



## tannerthehammer (21 May 2005)

Ok so I am heading to basic this summer for my first taste of army life and I just tried an IMP for the first time and I must say its not too bad...

I had the Thai Chicken # 4 Lunch...Here is what came inside it

Thai Chicken in a vaccum pack that you boil for about 5 min (Didn't look great but didn't taste bad at all)
Packet of teriyaki sauce
Salt and Pepper packet
Piece of bread in vac pac
Peanut butter and strawberry jam
Package of flavoured instant rice that you pour boiling water into
Piece of strawberry flavoured candy
An After 8 chocolate bar
Instant coffee packet and tea bag packet & whitner and sugar packet
Mango flavoured instant powder drink
A very long spoon, toothpick and wetnap finger cleaner packet

All in all the whole meal wasn't too bad and its loaded with protein and calories to keep you going...I'm interested to try the other ones...I hear the Mac and Cheese isn't the greatest...


----------



## Quiet Riot (21 May 2005)

Some are ok. Like the beanie weenies, pretty hard to mess those up.   But stay away from the ham and mustard sauce one.


----------



## tannerthehammer (21 May 2005)

Quiet Riot said:
			
		

> Some are ok. Like the beanie weenies, not too hard to mess those up.   But stay away from the ham and mustard sauce one.



Eww I hate weeners and beans...I wonder if they let you trade if there is something you just can't eat...I would probably throw up if I was forced to eat weiners and beans...


----------



## gorf (21 May 2005)

Trade with a buddy.


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2005)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Eww I hate weeners and beans...I wonder if they let you trade if there is something you just can't eat...I would probably throw up if I was forced to eat weiners and beans...



Maybe give starvation a try then     :


----------



## gt102 (21 May 2005)

Quiet Riot said:
			
		

> Some are ok. Like the beanie weenies, not too hard to mess those up.   But stay away from the ham and mustard sauce one.



I like the ham and mustard one


----------



## Fry (21 May 2005)

IMP's F***** rock!! They're the best. My dad was inthe rangers a while back, and we got em when I was in cadets too... I loved em all except ham and lemon sauce? or somethin like that, it was ham and somethin... but if I was roughin it in the bush, food is food, it's not a matter of it tasting good or not, it's filling your stomach so you don't feel hungry... That's the way I look at it. Salisbury steak is one of my favs


----------



## shadow (22 May 2005)

It may not seem that way as you're starting out, but once you've begun eating with other Forces, you will soon agree that the Canadian Armed Forces is one of the best fed armies in the world.


----------



## aesop081 (22 May 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> IMP's F***** rock!! They're the best. My dad was inthe rangers a while back, and we got em when I was in cadets too... I loved em all except ham and lemon sauce? or somethin like that, it was ham and somethin... but if I was roughin it in the bush, food is food, it's not a matter of it tasting good or not, it's filling your stomach so you don't feel hungry... That's the way I look at it. Salisbury steak is one of my favs



Wait until you have had to eat them 3 meals a day for over a month.......


----------



## chrisf (22 May 2005)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> I hear the Mac and Cheese isn't the greatest...



It's all a matter of personal preference... as far as I'm concerned, the macaroni and cheese kicks booty. That's the joy, you can just trade meals you don't like with somone who does like it... always great when you find somone in a section who enjoys ham steak


----------



## davidk (22 May 2005)

While I find the salmon filet to be my favourite (you can actually _see_ what it's made of), one of my DS from BMQ said something that stuck with me.

"If it tastes bad, it's because we haven't been working you hard enough."

Granted, a lot of that is BMQ rhetoric combined with meat of questionable origin, but the point is, after a long time outdoors, any meal is a welcome one.


----------



## NATO Boy (22 May 2005)

All I have to say is...

Scrambled Eggs and Salsa is an awful IMP!  ???


----------



## Fry (22 May 2005)

-If it doesn't taste good, you haven't been working hard enough-


That's exactly what I was referring to in my previous post. Whether they taste good or not, it's food with nutrients, and it's meant to fill your gut. Even the ham steak tastes good after a while.


----------



## q_1966 (22 May 2005)

Dont eat IMP Bread unless you have to...instead save it and use it as a building material to build that fort in the back yard, you can use porridge as mortar (people who were on the Roche Lake EX. in Kamloops back in 2002 will know what im talkin about)     ;D

also the Fruitcake...I mean Cherry Pie doesnt make to good of a frisbee

On a serious note, the IMP Bread is designed to stay in you for about a week (you know, soldiers cant always eat regularly) So they give you fresh rations every once and a while to suddenly get everything going again

I prefer the Wieners & Beans and Chicken Catch-i-torey but I bet almost everyone else likes these choices as well

P.S. Mod's please help with spelling of Chicken Catch-i-torey


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (22 May 2005)

The next time you are on an extended _operation_ and consume every last ounce of your ration short of the desiccant package, I believe you will change your tune on the edibility of the Canadian IMP.   

Having said that, I firmly believe the '04 Baked Chocolate Dessert should be issued with an auto-injector of Insulin.


----------



## TCBF (22 May 2005)

"The next time you are on an extended operation and consume every last ounce of your ration short of the desiccant package, I believe you will change your tune on the edibility of the Canadian IMP."

-Yup.  Food is fuel.


----------



## ThatsLife (22 May 2005)

Oh boy. When I was in air cadets, we had IMPS on all the excercises, and yes for the most part they are really good, but for the love of god and everything holy...BURN THE CHERRY DESSERT!   It's brownish/red...it looks like flattened clay..and when you taste it, you'll have the texture of crap flavoured sand sliding down your throat...crumbling.


----------



## TCBF (22 May 2005)

"BURN THE CHERRY DESSERT!"

No, don't.  Give them to me.  I like'em.  Especially when I can get some Jalapeno Cheese spread out of an MRE, and spread it on my IMP Baked Cherry Dessert.

Honestly, some of you guys just don't know what fine dining really is.


----------



## davidk (22 May 2005)

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> I prefer the Wieners & Beans and Chicken Catch-i-torey but I bet almost everyone else likes these choices as well
> 
> P.S. Mod's please help with spelling of Chicken Catch-i-torey



I'm no mod, but I think it's cacciatore. That stuff is good.


----------



## MikeM (22 May 2005)

Agreed with your statement about the Baked Chocolate Tom, eating a few of those will turn you into a diabetic.. jesus.


----------



## Fry (22 May 2005)

about the cherry pie thingys, yeah they taste terrible (I'd rather eat a rubber boot), but it's fuel, and has nutrients you need... I'd say if you're on a mission or roughing it somewhere in the bush, the last thing you'd be worried about is eating a gourmet dinner, lol.


----------



## aesop081 (22 May 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> about the cherry pie thingys, yeah they taste terrible (I'd rather eat a rubber boot), but it's fuel, and has nutrients you need... I'd say if you're on a mission or roughing it somewhere in the bush, the last thing you'd be worried about is eating a gourmet dinner, lol.



You are still young...you'll learn  :


----------



## Gunnerlove (22 May 2005)

I would rather have a packet of baked cherry desert tucked into the front of my Tacvest than some fruit cocktail waiting to leak all over me. Besides I like the taste, though am still waiting for them to start putting Cliff bars in some of the meals.


----------



## NATO Boy (22 May 2005)

Gunnerlove said:
			
		

> I would rather have a packet of baked cherry desert tucked into the front of my Tacvest than some fruit cocktail waiting to leak all over me



The Baked Cherry Dessert is also good for when you don't wanna completely eat it; you can take little bits here and there since it's a baked dessert (and not some liquid oddity.)


----------



## Da_man (22 May 2005)

my favorite IMP is the salmon filet nature.... its very good and doesnt look nasty like all the other stuff.

I also like the new chemical stuff we use now for heating.  very convenient.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (22 May 2005)

The new Salmon Fillet tastes horrible, ewwww, i LOVED the old ones (03's) but the 04's taste bad, they aren't made by the same people. IMP's rock, no matter what, if you do get some shit IMP trade it with the FNG they don't know the difference and so the cycle continues... ;D
Quick story, I once ate only Salmon Fillet for a four day Ex, friend(s) were cooking them and they arranged for me to get one every meal, when I got back all I could taste was Salmon... FOR A WEEK!!!! anything I ate tasted like Salmon...good times good times...
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## Da_man (22 May 2005)

you guys get 2004??  The latest i ever got was 2001  :-\


----------



## Northern Touch (22 May 2005)

NATO Boy said:
			
		

> All I have to say is...
> 
> Scrambled Eggs and Salsa is an awful IMP!  ???



Dude, just send it my way then!  I like 'em.


----------



## Gill557 (22 May 2005)

NATO Boy said:
			
		

> The Baked Cherry Dessert is also good for when you don't wanna completely eat it; you can take little bits here and there since it's a baked dessert (and not some liquid oddity.)



Or failing that make it additional armour in your flak vest.  ;D


----------



## Fry (23 May 2005)

IMP steak sauce is deadly


----------



## davidk (23 May 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> IMP steak sauce is deadly



All too true. A joke that went around on our BMQ: What have IMP steak sauce and CLP got in common? Both can be fatal if ingested...


----------



## chrisf (23 May 2005)

Never had a problem with it...

If there's a condiment in an IMP, whether it's normally associated with the meal in civvie circles or not, you will eventually become unable to eat said meal without said condiment (Off the top of my head, Lamb Stew + Mustard... god I've come to love that for some unknown reason)


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 May 2005)

Anyone else remember the little square boxed IRPs?  Those were great.. field meals are always more civilized with a can of hormel cocktail wienies, somehow.  And the church key inside was a godsend, too.  Cross and Blackwell Chocolate Walnut Cake in a can, anyone? Yummers...

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## NATO Boy (23 May 2005)

G-Man said:
			
		

> Or failing that make it additional armour in your flak vest.  ;D



Heh...of course, now I know the real reason why the Tac Vest has a Map Pocket!  ;D


----------



## x-grunt (23 May 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Anyone else remember the little square boxed IRPs?  Those were great.. field meals are always more civilized with a can of hormel cocktail wienies, somehow.  And the church key inside was a godsend, too.  Cross and Blackwell Chocolate Walnut Cake in a can, anyone? Yummers...
> 
> CHIMO,  Kat



I thought the old IRP's were okay. I've never had one of these newfangled IMP's but they sound pretty good in comparison to what I recall in them. (I never had  cocktail weinies in an IRP, must be after my time!)
Remember the cold greasy bacon in a can that came in the IRP's? Deadly if eaten cold, not too bad warmed up.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 May 2005)

Do they still have the Hungarian Goulash (sp?).  Man I loved that stuff...


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 May 2005)

Remember the canned bacon and eggs?  Definitely an acquired taste,,,

Kat


----------



## TCBF (23 May 2005)

Okay, 

How about the RP-4s issued circa 1971?  Cardboard box with 24hrs of food, mostly cans.  Jambalaya was the most detested menu.  They were replaced with something that came in two cardboard boxes - cans in one, the rest in another. Then, the two cardboard boxeswere replaced by two half boxes covered in plastic shrink wrap. (IRPs I think).


----------



## squealiox (23 May 2005)

am i the only sicko here that misses the "lung" (omelet)? i seem to recall it disappearing sometime in the 90s.


----------



## q_1966 (23 May 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Do they still have the Hungarian Goulash (sp?).   Man I loved that stuff...



I remember that stuff, I think they pulled it a few years ago


----------



## q_1966 (23 May 2005)

MikeM said:
			
		

> Agreed with your statement about the Baked Chocolate Tom, eating a few of those will turn you into a diabetic.. jesus.



speaking of things that will turn you into a diabetic, how about those Carmelized Apples


----------



## George Wallace (23 May 2005)

x-grunt said:
			
		

> I thought the old IRP's were okay. I've never had one of these newfangled IMP's but they sound pretty good in comparison to what I recall in them. (I never had   cocktail weinies in an IRP, must be after my time!)
> Remember the cold greasy bacon in a can that came in the IRP's? Deadly if eaten cold, not too bad warmed up.



You are thinking of the older RP 4 rations (I dating myself).   They had all that canned stuff.   Some of it was pretty good.   If you had a "cook" in your section who had some imagination and time, by the time you came back from a patrol, he could have made a gourmet meal from all of your Rats.   You definitely needed a frying pan for that bacon.


----------



## Old Sweat (23 May 2005)

There was always something in the RP4s being pulled. The sardines in tomato sauce springs to mind, as does the chocolate bar.

You could make a decent meal on the march out of the packet of instant mashed potatoes mixed with ambient temperature water from your canteen followed by the canned fruit cocktail with a packet of sugar added. 

The canned chicken was not too bad cold, except for the congealed fat.


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 May 2005)

Chili Con Carne and the Caravan mint bars, now how could you go wrong with that.  8)


----------



## Pikache (23 May 2005)

I'm still waiting to get issued my portable replicator. Anyone got theirs yet?


----------



## Fry (23 May 2005)

wish they'd include more drink crystals per package, or more potent crystals. not enough drink... lol


----------



## Rebel_RN (23 May 2005)

The eggs in most of the IMP's almost seem as though they want to bite you back, but it's all good when your hungry. Heck when your starved your boots start to look appetizing.


----------



## Fry (23 May 2005)

crystallized beer mix would be crazy... the bread is a bit...dense.. lol, I bet all that IMP bread I ate is still in my system to this day :-\


----------



## Cpl.Banks (23 May 2005)

The IMP bread is supposed to stay in you for as long as a week, I heard a rumor that if you eat IMP's for more than 28 days you can start to develop cancer? B.S? Anyone help me out on this one.
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 May 2005)

Cpl.Banks(Cdt.) said:
			
		

> The IMP bread is supposed to stay in you for as long as a week, I heard a rumor that if you eat IMP's for more than 28 days you can start to develop cancer? B.S? Anyone help me out on this one.
> UBIQUE!!!



You really don't believe this do you?


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> You really don't believe this do you?



Another shining example of common sense thinking !  Damned its been one of those days around here  :


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> The things you get taught in cadets these days....



Which is whay you have to take comments on IMPs from cadets with a grain, a big grain, of salt


----------



## Standards (23 May 2005)

I'm just thankfull the breakfast menus are a little more palatable - no more plain omelet, ham omelet or beef sausage omelet.  And what kind of freak of nature thought macaroni and cheese with green peas was breakfast food anyways?

Kat, I think if I dug around I could still find a couple of those old can openers.

Doug


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

Standards said:
			
		

> I'm just thankfull the breakfast menus are a little more palatable - no more plain omelet, ham omelet or beef sausage omelet.   And what kind of freak of nature thought macaroni and cheese with green peas was breakfast food anyways?
> 
> Kat, I think if I dug around I could still find a couple of those old can openers.
> 
> Doug



The same guy who thought chicken- a- la- king was food !!


----------



## Fry (23 May 2005)

IMP's causing cancer? LoL, totally BS


----------



## Rebel_RN (23 May 2005)

The post about IMP's causing cancer has to be one of the most insane, idiotic and laughable questions I have heard in a long time. Thank you for the laugh, it was long and hard. Seriously, think about what you just asked for half a secong and you will see how assinine it is. Do you honestly believe that CF would feed you something that could cause cancer and/or death? Some IMP's taste like death warmed over but they certainly won't cause cancer, give me a break.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

Rebel_RN said:
			
		

> The post about IMP's causing cancer has to be one of the most insane, idiotic and laughable questions I have heard in a long time. Thank you for the laugh, it was long and hard. Seriously, think about what you just asked for half a secong and you will see how assinine it is. Do you honestly believe that CF would feed you something that could cause cancer and/or death? Some IMP's taste like death warmed over but they certainly won't cause cancer, give me a break.



Thanks for that......you see how stupid some posts can get on here when people stray from their lane..........


----------



## Rebel_RN (23 May 2005)

I agree 100% aesop. The way I see it, if you don't know what you are talking about, don't open your mouth, and if you think you know what you are talking about ask yourself if it makes sense first.....cancer from bread...... :


----------



## CF-22 Raptor (23 Sep 2005)

I was wondering: Do EVERY IMP box come with a heater bag like the american MREs? And why is the IMP in a brown paper box, if they wraped it in plastic like the american ones, wouldn't that make the meal water proof?


----------



## Kyle (24 Sep 2005)

CF-22 Raptor said:
			
		

> I was wondering: Do EVERY IMP box come with a heater bag like the american MREs? And why is the IMP in a brown paper box, if they wraped it in plastic like the american ones, wouldn't that make the meal water proof?



No. Actually, I've never had the heater bag kind. We've always had to do them up the old fashioned way in the pressure coookers. 

My favourite IMP? Hmm. Tough question, since none of them are really good. I mean, egg omlette with salsa for breakfast? I guess the salmon steak from the 2000 lot wasn't too bad. Back in Borden, it was the one that was fought over the most. That's when you realise that you've been out in the field too long - you're fighting over IMPs...


----------



## D-n-A (24 Sep 2005)

Yea, theres no MRE style heaters in the IMP packs, if you want the MRE heaters, there easy enough to get. Fav IMP meal, any of the pasta ones, sausage an hashbrowns, sausage an beans an weiners are probably the best I think. I prefer MREs over IMPS though.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Sep 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> I prefer MREs over IMPS though.



You're a sadist...I bet you drink the Tabasco sauce.   There is no way MRE's are better then IMPs. Different, yes, better, no way.

Breakfast - beans and wieners,

Lunch - All good no clear favorite

Dinner - Salmon fillet, by far. IMHO it is the best IMP meal made.


----------



## Pencil Tech (24 Sep 2005)

The meals themselves are in a waterproof bag inside the cardboard box. The box is handy as a holder for eating your meal when it's hot in the bag, but it depends on how you've broken the rats down, re space, if you can still carry the the little box.


----------



## Kyle (24 Sep 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> You're a sadist...I bet you drink the Tabasco sauce.   There is no way MRE's are better then IMPs. Different, yes, better, no way.
> 
> Breakfast - beans and wieners,
> 
> ...



Beans and weiners were pretty good, now that I think about it. But I was such a pushover that I never really got them very often. More often than not, I ended up with the stuff that nobody else wanted.

The salmon for supper is by far the best. I watched two guys almost get into a fist-fight over it on one excercise. No joke, they were getting ready to come to blows. Why can't they make all the IMPs that good? Although, come to think of it, the ham steak and mustard sauce was pretty good too.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (24 Sep 2005)

Breakfast: Gotta say the beans and weiners, if I have to eat a breakfast.

Lunch: Quite a few decent ones, I'm partial to the Turkey and Vegtable Stew.

Supper: Chicken Breast with Gravy (mm mm comes with Fudgee-Os) and Chicken with Rice are awesome! The Salmon's alright once in a while too.




			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> Although, come to think of it, the ham steak and mustard sauce was pretty good too.



Please tell me you're joking.  :-X


----------



## 48Highlander (24 Sep 2005)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Although, come to think of it, the ham steak and mustard sauce was pretty good too.



You're a savage  :-X


----------



## honestyrules (24 Sep 2005)

I like the salmon, and I add up the lipton soup in it, plus a bit more water, wait 2 minutes...great!

The one I can't stand: rotini primavera


----------



## CF-22 Raptor (24 Sep 2005)

I know that each course is in those silver package things, but why is it in a cardboard box instead of a plastic bag? MRE heater not included? I find it hard to believe that the CF cannot slip a MRE heater before they seal up the cardboard box. I don't understand why they haven't done that by now.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Sep 2005)

If you want MRE heaters, talk to your QM, they might have some. Or goto a surplus store.



			
				Armymedic said:
			
		

> You're a sadist...I bet you drink the Tabasco sauce.   There is no way MRE's are better then IMPs. Different, yes, better, no way.



You get more in the MREs, plus theres a bigger selection of them, haven't had a bad one yet, but I'm sure I'll get the MRE Version of Ham Steak Raison/pineapple/whatever they have next month someday. Only downside is when you get a tabasco bottle that is almost empty..


----------



## 48Highlander (24 Sep 2005)

CF-22 Raptor said:
			
		

> I know that each course is in those silver package things, but why is it in a cardboard box instead of a plastic bag? MRE heater not included? I find it hard to believe that the CF cannot slip a MRE heater before they seal up the cardboard box. I don't understand why they haven't done that by now.



It's not required.  If they did that, half the heaters would end up being wasted.

Ofcourse, they probably haven't done it because they have to do a 12 year feasability study first.


----------



## Freddy Chef (24 Sep 2005)

CF-22 Raptor said:
			
		

> I know that each course is in those silver package things, but why is it in a cardboard box instead of a plastic bag? ...



The cardboard is just another layer of protection, such that the main meal/dessert foil pouch doesn't get punctured, and it keeps the shape of the IMP so that it can be packed in a crate easier.



			
				CF-22 Raptor said:
			
		

> ... MRE heater not included? I find it hard to believe that the CF cannot slip a MRE heater before they seal up the cardboard box. I don't understand why they haven't done that by now.



The active chemical in the MRE heater is toxic? 

Re: the salmon rations....can't get any more Canadian than that, eh? 

Agreed that IMP's are food and fuel for a soldier in the field. Whatever IMP I'm issued, I'll eat it. Even the ranger coffee.


----------



## Pencil Tech (25 Sep 2005)

I've heard time and time again that the vegetarian IMPs are really great but never knew anyone with the nerve to claim to be a vegetarian to get them. I heard they have lots of pasta-based meals. Anyone ever tried them?


----------



## 48Highlander (25 Sep 2005)

The only good thing about them is the "extras" - the packets of bagle-bits especialy   The actual meal though is atrocious.


----------



## Spr.Earl (25 Sep 2005)

I like the ruby murry me self.


----------



## ThatsLife (25 Sep 2005)

I honestly love all IMP's...but for the love of god, when you see that cherry desert....burn it. It's like eating clay.


----------



## MC (25 Sep 2005)

ill give away pretty much my whole meal for that baked chocolate desert ... oh man  ;D


----------



## Cpl.Banks (25 Sep 2005)

Mmmmm Salmon-2000 issue. I find the newer ones taste like garbage, I had a 2003 and it was made by a different company and well frankly it tasted worse than ham steak and mustard sauce...thats's saying something.
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## DG-41 (26 Sep 2005)

It is my sworn mission to get the peas put back into the breakfast Mac & Cheese with Peas.

No matter what else Queen and Country might throw my way, I WILL see this mission through.

No need to thank me; it's part of my job.

DG


----------



## RangerRay (26 Sep 2005)

Favourite: Sausage and Hashbrowns covered in salt and pepper.

Most vile: Lung in a Bag (aka Ham Omlette)


----------



## Daidalous (27 Sep 2005)

There are heater (bags)  packs  for IMP's, they are not given out 99% of the time because we cook  our IMP's  in the pressure cooker(don't drink the water )
  My fav IMP is chicken  catcatori with rice   just drop the rice in and boom,    no poopy for 24 hours.


----------



## DJ (27 Sep 2005)

I have yet to have found a thread where so much truth was spoken by so many.   

....with the exception of some outliers...ham steak and mustard sauce?  :skull:


----------



## Glorified Ape (27 Sep 2005)

Brekky: Sausage and Hashbrowns or Wieners and Beans

Lupper: Spaghetti and Meatballs or Chicken and Rice or Lasagna. 

Best desserts: Peaches and fruit cocktail. Anything with syrup makes me want to yak. 

The chocolate bars and cookies are gold... pure gold. With those and a few boxes worth of yogurt covered granola bars (Nature Valley for the win), I'm good. 

The juice crystals are great too - I usually mildly flavour my 1L canteen's water with them so it tastes like a very very weak Kool-Aid. One juice crystal packet usually makes 2/3L of sufficiently seasoned water for me and since it doesn't seem like alot of people bother with them, I usually stockpile them like crazy. The cappuccino, on those rare occasions that I've had time to boil water for it, is pretty good too. 

The biggest drawback of the IMP's, aside from the taste, is the after-ex-return-to-garrison-crap that's about the size of my arm and takes every reserve of strength to get out. Last time, though, it came way too early (and VERY suddenly and forcefully) and I had to take it in the woods in broad daylight, pausing from hurrying to a task site after my Wng O. I was interrupted halfway through by a half-ton full of course staff coming down the road, which forced me to fall over on my side so as not to be seen. It was only by sheer luck that I didn't fall into my own crap. I'm convinced it was the civi granola bars (and nerves) that brought on the premature dump.  :warstory:


----------



## CF-22 Raptor (28 Sep 2005)

I hear that there's some army wear house facility of some sort in Toronto, I don't suppose i could buy some IMPs or uniforms and such from them if i happen to be in the neighborhood? And out of curiosity, what kind of fire arms can you buy in Ontario? Are you limited to hunting rifles or can you get some G36ks or M4s legally from the venders?


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2005)

CF-22 Raptor said:
			
		

> I hear that there's some army wear house facility of some sort in Toronto, I don't suppose i could buy some IMPs or uniforms and such from them if i happen to be in the neighborhood? And out of curiosity, what kind of fire arms can you buy in Ontario? Are you limited to hunting rifles or can you get some G36ks or M4s legally from the venders?


I'd answer all you questions with a simple "No".   You can not buy IMPs from DND.   You can not buy Uniforms from DND.   It is highly unlikely you can buy G36ks or M4s with the current political climate.


----------



## thimot (28 Sep 2005)

they all suck, except for the pasta's, but seriously they all do suck


----------



## Scott (28 Sep 2005)

You can buy IMP's and other international rats from e-Bay if you do some searching. Give it a try.


----------



## WogCpl (28 Sep 2005)

When you are hungry they are all good with one exception. I am convinced that ALL the baked deserts are mearly the army's way of recycling used M-113 track pads.


----------



## turretmonster (28 Sep 2005)

Little cans of bacon and of course the little cans of corn beef hash... 

Oh and the white malted milk and caravan chocky bars... they didn't start out that white...

On winter ex Jan '77 Trooper P Numpty, who was new to the Regt was dead keen to do a good job as the tent's cook and cheerfully fired up the stove early at 0530 to warm up the tent and get breakie fixed for the boys. Trooper P Numpty put the tent's tins of breakie into pressure cooker and heated up a lovely meal of nummys.  At -35C anything warm tastes great..right?

Too bad Trooper P Numpty didn't open the cans before he popped them into the pressure cooker and fired it onto the stove.

Needless to say, it was a long cold morning breaking camp with the boys thinking of cool ways to bury Trooper P Numpty in the snow so no one would notice.

I hear he went Officer later in life.

Boil in a bag? Luxury! 

TM


----------



## RangerRay (29 Sep 2005)

Is there a shelf life on IMPs?  I got some from almost 10 years back...


----------



## MOOO! (29 Sep 2005)

IMPs have a self life like a cockroach.  The old ones are chemical swamps.  The life of the old ones and even the new ones in good storage is 5 - 10 years.  The Government says that they turn them around 2-3 years but these are the same guys who put expire dates on bottles of water.


----------



## Danjanou (29 Sep 2005)

Ranger Ray, I'd say they're past they're best due date by now. Should be a date printed on them, there used to be. Was doing some spring cleaning earlier in the year and unearthed a box of assorted junk in the back of the closet and came across a couple of IMPS and MRE packs over 10 years old. The wife wanted me to toss, but I have a better idea. Friends of ours are gourmets and he's ex military too. Next time they come over for dinner, I'm tossing the pack onto his plate unopened with a heat tab just to see the expression on his face. 

Turret monster. I vaguely remember some guys would kill and or swap their first born for those little cans of bacon, they were a rarity in the IRPS. For some perverse reason I actually liked the Puritan corn beef hash, hey what can I say there's one in every unit, I liked the ham omlets too.

I still buy cans of it now and then. Great if the wife's not coming home for dinner and don't feel like cooking. I remember to open the can before cooking though.


----------



## turretmonster (29 Sep 2005)

When you have just barely turned 17 and you are on your first winter exercise and someone ( read in the troop Sgt ) doesn't tell you anything except to light the stove outside the tent, put the cans in the pressure cooker, add water and boil it, but doesn't mentioning the open the cans first fact, sometimes you learn by experiance. It was an amazing soup....once u got rid of the shards of metal.
I still have some of those authentic corned beef hash cans from the 70's in my parents pantry. I can ship them to you if you want   ;D
TM


----------



## Redeye (29 Sep 2005)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> I've heard time and time again that the vegetarian IMPs are really great but never knew anyone with the nerve to claim to be a vegetarian to get them. I heard they have lots of pasta-based meals. Anyone ever tried them?



They're not bad, especially with a little tabasco sauce, and the "accessory" packs come with some great stuff, especially bagel chips.  I once was listed on a course loading message as a vegetaria, so rather than complicate everything after they had already indented for veg rations I just went with it.  They were not bad at all.


----------



## MOOO! (29 Sep 2005)

Your friend might love it, but might want to have your helmet for all the bad war stories about IMPs.   The can stories brought back some discussions here and I had to put my helmet on for them.   Fun now but at the time some IMP stories especially the infamous Ham Omelet ( bows to Dan, anyone who can love that needs some sort of recognition) can get rough, especially when you screw your friends with it.


----------



## DG-41 (29 Sep 2005)

Hey, the Rubber Lung was the best practical joke raw material the CF ever invented.

A ham omlette and an explosive was fun just waiting to happen.

DG


----------



## long haired civvy (29 Sep 2005)

Select brand canned bacon in the IRPs was the best, but  chicken in curry sauce, from a Brit 4 man pack was a close second.


----------



## Jinxed (1 Oct 2005)

The Salmon Fillet isn't too bad, except a bad experience I had in Kingston with it was having it come out of my pores (I had this 3 times in a row) and after 2 days in the sweaty heat, I smelled like fish


----------



## honestyrules (1 Oct 2005)

I got some American Imps once. (We traded ours for theirs). The Mexican meals are great, and the jalapeno cheese spread on crackers is sweet. The thick plastic packaging seems more trustworthy than ours (might even float!). It's nice to trade some Imps when you're having the same stuff for a while. I don't like the french rations though. 24 hrs rations out of   that pack? No! Plus they aren't really good to eat when cold...

My 0.02 Cents


----------



## KDingwell (1 Oct 2005)

I was actually reading this thread specifically to find out if there are vegetarian ones.

 ;D Very happy to know there are some (3 years veg now, meat makes me VERY sick). 

Had an opportunity to try an American MRE once several years ago. It was beef pot roast - pretty good, actually.

KD


----------



## Ex-Pat Army (21 Oct 2005)

Does anyone recall Ham Omelet? It was very good for reinforcing OHP on trenches. Canadian Imp's evolved well from 80's, and even the worst one better than any MRE the Yanks put out.

I once worked with the British army ate ate fried everything in garrison, and  tinned surprises (circa 1950) in the field.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (21 Oct 2005)

This may be hard for many to believe, but I actually liked the Ham Lungette. It was probably my favorite breakfast. In fact, I usually ate them cold- which disgusted my driver to no end...

It was a sad day for me when they were removed from the menu...sigh :'(

Cheers!


----------



## RangerRay (22 Oct 2005)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> This may be hard for many to believe, but I actually liked the Ham Lungette. It was probably my favorite breakfast. In fact, I usually ate them cold- which disgusted my driver to no end...
> 
> It was a sad day for me when they were removed from the menu...sigh :'(
> 
> Cheers!



You're sick, dude.


----------



## Pearson (22 Oct 2005)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> This may be hard for many to believe, but I actually liked the Ham Lungette. It was probably my favorite breakfast. In fact,



not bad with the proper ratio of ketchup and sugar

 :-X


----------



## Cannon Fodder (22 Oct 2005)

Once on a course one of the guys in my section put foot poweder into IMP bags and used them as slippers in the Biv site durring some downtime.  Poor readyness yes, dumb idea mabey not?

As for my favorite spag and meatballs, or salmon.  The lunches are all good cuz theres a chocolat bar.  But the best IMPs by far are the Recce rats in the green bag!  Beef jerky!  Pepperoni! mmmmm ;D


----------



## Greywolf (22 Oct 2005)

Most of the lunch and dinner IMPs are all right, but the breakfast ones...Urgh!   :blotto:  The Omelette with salsa...terrible!  Who the hell eats omelette with salsa anyways?


----------



## Gayson (23 Oct 2005)

I DO!


----------



## shanks (23 Oct 2005)

its already been said but, the key for me when eating rats is don't smell and don't look just eat and move one.

I used to care what meal I got but it was a lot of hassle to get the "good" one so now I don't care. Usually i eat them cold anyway.


----------



## Daidalous (24 Oct 2005)

Any Imp is edible if you follow  this one simple rule.  Go to Crappy Tire and get the camping spices, you know 10 differnet spices in 1 jar.   If you don't like the look,  or smell funky of a IMP   coat with your favorite spice.


Or you could bring eggs, and bacon  with a wee frying pan,  that is always a good way to make friends


----------



## 2 Cdo (25 Oct 2005)

Omelet with salsa? Yes!
Afghanistan 2002, American T rations "Green eggs and ham"  :blotto:The 'only' way to stomach them was with salsa. As for Canadian IMP's most of the meals today are edible to some degree but the breakfasts are still in need of some work. I agree with Daidalous, a few personal spices go a long way to improving any ration!


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2005)

years ago, long long time ago.....
we'd get a "daily" IMPabout the size of a shoe box... with a stack of cans & the like.
best part that I would save for after the Ex were the crackers & sardines... they would go great with the beer 

Then they had the Jumbalaya..... a concoction of rice and other stuff. Rumour had it that it was something the MND thought was great and imposed it upon us / cursed us with... Yetch! Though we did find the tins made for good "grenades" to chuck at En trenches 

Cdn rations were quite nice tks a lot when compared to what the Brits were getting (back in 70s)


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

One of the highlights from this MERX posting for pouch entrees and sides (also attached if link doesn't work for you):


> .... Poutine 240g x 60 032 ....



Wonder how those fries'll reheat in the bag?   Mmmmm......


----------



## Pandora114 (15 Feb 2013)

I don't know if I should be excited...or grossed out...

The fries won't be crispy....the whole point of eating Poutine is to scarf it down before the fries turn to floppy limp sticks.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> The fries won't be crispy....the whole point of eating Poutine is to scarf it down before the fries turn to floppy limp sticks.


Sorta what I was thinking - and I've seen what retort pouching technology has done to "bread", so I'm curious what "poutine in a pouch" will be like.


----------



## Pandora114 (15 Feb 2013)

It'll have "Pou" in it..

as in Poo...I'm thinking.


----------



## Noctis (15 Feb 2013)

I always figured ration packs were full of healthy, full, and nutritious foods -- like cherios and pop-tarts.
Guess I wasn't that far off  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2013)

It's nice to see _some_ outcome from the money we've invested into "embrace cultural diversity."   




			
				Pandora114 said:
			
		

> ....the whole point of eating Poutine is to....


.....soak up some of the beer at last call.   
:cheers:


Therefore, phase 2 for the ration packs:


----------



## Shamrock (15 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> I don't know if I should be excited...or grossed out...
> 
> The fries won't be crispy....the whole point of eating Poutine is to scarf it down before the fries turn to floppy limp sticks.



Doesn't matter, has gravy


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Feb 2013)

Sooner have poutine in a pouch than what my troops were fed this morning.


----------



## Pandora114 (15 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Sooner have poutine in a pouch than what my troops were fed this morning.



Wait!  You guys get cereal in your box lunches???

At least the box lunches from CFB Greenwood have been improving for flight crews.  Meat isn't green any more and the cheese isn't fuzzy. (no joke) Husband still brings his home since he doesn't really eat them.  Kids love em...except yesterdays...egg salad..that was kinda gross.

(Husband saves his box lunches to give to the kids, they'll eat anything)


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's nice to see _some_ outcome from the money we've invested into "embrace cultural diversity."
> 
> .....soak up some of the beer at last call.
> :cheers:
> ...


Mmmmm - the only thing better than poutine in a pouch is beer in a bag, right?


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Mmmmm - the only thing better than poutine in a pouch is beer in a bag, right?



JM would probably like it in an IV bag....   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> JM would probably like it in an IV bag....   ;D


Better that bag than others in the news .... :evil:


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Better that bag than others in the news .... :evil:



Ewwwww!  I _so_ did not need to see that.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Better that bag than others in the news .... :evil:


  :nod:   I'm a 'new testament' type of guy -- "it's better to give than to receive"


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :nod:   I'm a 'new testament' type of guy -- "it's better to give than to receive"


:rofl:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Wait!  You guys get cereal in your box lunches???
> 
> At least the box lunches from CFB Greenwood have been improving for flight crews.  Meat isn't green any more and the cheese isn't fuzzy. (no joke) Husband still brings his home since he doesn't really eat them.  Kids love em...except yesterdays...egg salad..that was kinda gross.
> 
> (Husband saves his box lunches to give to the kids, they'll eat anything)



In the 80's Air Forces box lunches were leagues above the army ones. We were constantly amazed at what we got in a AF box lunch, fried chicken is one of the things I remember, army ones were quite forgettable.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> In the 80's Air Forces box lunches were leagues above the army ones. We were constantly amazed at what we got in a AF box lunch, fried chicken is one of the things I remember, army ones were quite forgettable.


If you're interested, you can check out some recent specs (September 2012) for bids on box lunches for Trenton vs. Pet here (PDF).  Who knew a “Big Jim” sub contains “Bologna, salami, pork & bacon loaf, processed cheddar, mustard”?


----------



## SeR (15 Feb 2013)

Anyone think they could have picked anything less nutritious?


----------



## Pandora114 (15 Feb 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> In the 80's Air Forces box lunches were leagues above the army ones. We were constantly amazed at what we got in a AF box lunch, fried chicken is one of the things I remember, army ones were quite forgettable.



I heard from a chef, who volunteered at the Annapolis mess, that Flight Feeding was considered a punishment for the cooks there for quite some time.  Comox FF is much better than Greenwood FF I guess.  It has improved since we got here at least.  No green meat, or fuzzy cheese...


----------



## Pandora114 (15 Feb 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> In the 80's Air Forces box lunches were leagues above the army ones. We were constantly amazed at what we got in a AF box lunch, fried chicken is one of the things I remember, army ones were quite forgettable.



Husband wants to know if you ever roasted a pig on a spit during an argus flight.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Sooner have poutine in a pouch than what my troops were fed this morning.



I've been told box lunches are pretty expensive. Does anyone know how much they cost out of idle curiosity?


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I've been told box lunches are pretty expensive. Does anyone know how much they cost out of idle curiosity?


Don't have all the data in the right computer, but given how specific the assembly & packing instructions are in the bid documents, all that labour/processing can't be cheap - or automated.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Don't have all the data in the right computer, but given how specific the assembly & packing instructions are in the bid documents, all that labour/processing can't be cheap - or automated.



I throw out most of the stuff in my box lunch. I've seen guys take garbage bags of stuff home to thier kids after ranges. I wonder if it would be me economical if we paid guys a little meal claim and told them to brown bag their own lunch.


----------



## SOES_vet (15 Feb 2013)

Oh, that is so gross... And they are procuring 60,000 of these!?

Nasty ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

SOES_v said:
			
		

> Oh, that is so gross... And they are procuring 60,000 of these!?
> 
> Nasty ???


Not to mention "hamburger pouch" x ~100K - what part of the hamburger IS the pouch, anyway?

I'm also kinda curious how chicken cordon bleu ....





.... will translate into pouch fare.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Husband wants to know if you ever roasted a pig on a spit during an argus flight.



Sounds like an awfully personal question.....  >


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2013)

Back in the day when I was Ordering them. 1994ish hay box $4 person, Bulk $9 per meal,(all in 1 or 2 big boxes). Box lunch $16 per box that was out of A153 in Borden for the Cadets.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Sounds like an awfully personal question.....  >



Mil points for that one :


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Feb 2013)

I haven't had the pleasure of trying these rations, and I'm truly not a picky eater--at all.  But......

.....I'm worried.  Is this why I was asked if I'm prone to IBS during my medical?


----------



## SOES_vet (15 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not to mention "hamburger pouch" x ~100K - and what part of the hamburger IS the pouch, anyway?



Ugg, I can just see the frowns on the faces of the troops that get those... That's going to be great for moral when it's wet and freezing...

Btw, IIRC I have seen up to $11 per box lunch, being spent. Again, I am not entirely confident of that number because I have seen smaller numbers as well. I am not too sure of the variables at play but yes, box lunches are not cheap, and neither are MRE's. They are pretty dang expensive.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Back in the day when I was Ordering them. 1994ish hay box $4 person, Bulk $9 per meal,(all in 1 or 2 big boxes). Box lunch $16 per box that was out of A153 in Borden for the Cadets.





			
				SOES_v said:
			
		

> .... Btw, IIRC I have seen up to $11 per box lunch, being spent. Again, I am not entirely confident of that number because I have seen smaller numbers as well ....


Thanks for those tidbits.  I'm curious - was that with CF staff making/assembling the box lunches?  I'm guessing yes, but I haven't been tracking MERX long enough to know exactly when the outsourcing of box lunches began in earnest.



			
				SOES_v said:
			
		

> Ugg, I can just see the frowns on the faces of the troops that get those... That's going to be great for moral when it's wet and freezing...


To be fair, I'm also going to guess the "Hamburger Pouch" would be similar to a Salisbury steak (as was done in boil pouches, with mushroom gravy if memory serves, in previous ration pack iterations).


----------



## BernDawg (15 Feb 2013)

Since we're slightly off topic anyway you haven't lived until you've had a Brit box (bag) lunch. Not the ones the officers get either, I'm talking about the 2 mystery meat sangys and bottle of fizz the squaddies get to sustain them through a hard days work. (at least that's what we got back in the 90's)

Poutine in a bag? Could be worse. Plain omelette anyone?  :warstory:


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Feb 2013)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Since we're slightly off topic anyway you haven't lived until you've had a Brit box (bag) lunch. Not the ones the officers get either, I'm talking about the 2 mystery meat sangys and bottle of fizz the squaddies get to sustain them through a hard days work. (at least that's what we got back in the 90's)
> 
> Poutine in a bag? Could be worse. Plain omelette anyone?  :warstory:



British officers get different types of meals than their men?


----------



## BernDawg (15 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> British officers get different types of meals than their men?


From what I've been told, yes. Do I have first hand knowledge of this? No. There may be others here with first hand experience.

Anecdotal evidence is that the Officers get a box lunch several grades higher than the men and it comes with silverware included because gentlemen do not use their fingers to eat. At least that's what we were told back in the late 80's early 90's.


----------



## SOES_vet (15 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> To be fair, I'm also going to guess the "Hamburger Pouch" would be similar to a Salisbury steak (as was done in boil pouches, with mushroom gravy if memory serves, in previous ration pack iterations).



Let's hope so... I honestly don't mind IMP's that much... After a couple of weeks it gets a bit awful but otherwise, meh. I will say though, when getting food is the highlight of your day, it can really sap you, when you get something that just turns your stomach.....

 :blotto: 

*edited, used MRE rather than IMP, had a brain fart


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2013)

Who here were lucky or not, and got to try the Pizza pocket they trialed back n the 90s?


----------



## Sadukar09 (15 Feb 2013)

SOES_v said:
			
		

> Ugg, I can just see the frowns on the faces of the troops that get those... That's going to be great for moral when it's wet and freezing...
> 
> Btw, IIRC I have seen up to $11 per box lunch, being spent. Again, I am not entirely confident of that number because I have seen smaller numbers as well. I am not too sure of the variables at play but yes, box lunches are not cheap, and neither are MRE's. They are pretty dang expensive.


When I worked with QM, the RQMS MCpl told me an IMP was around 20 bucks a pop.

Then again he may be joking with me.


----------



## REDinstaller (15 Feb 2013)

Last I heard IMPs ran 25ish per meal. Vern would know for sure.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Feb 2013)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> From what I've been told, yes. Do I have first hand knowledge of this? No. There may be others here with first hand experience.
> 
> Anecdotal evidence is that the Officers get a box lunch several grades higher than the men and it comes with silverware included because gentlemen do not use their fingers to eat. At least that's what we were told back in the late 80's early 90's.



I have served with the Brits, and saw no evidence of that practice.


----------



## slayer/raptor (16 Feb 2013)

Did an op with the Brits in Kandahar, me (an officer) and my men (NCOs/NCMs) had the same rations.


----------



## Pandora114 (16 Feb 2013)

My husband routinely flies with an RAF officer, he gets the same box lunches as everyone else.  Including the same plastic cutlery packet that everyone else gets.  I think the only difference is he's able to have the seafood lunch...whereas most of the crew at that unit is allergic to seafood. (including my husband)

Luckily for me, I can eat anything if it's been swimming, oinking, mooing or clucking.  

Sucks for the allergic people in the fall when lobster is $3/lb and the seafood eaters get lobster rolls.  (the smell drives my husband to throw up)


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Feb 2013)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> Did an op with the Brits in Kandahar, me (an officer) and my men (NCOs/NCMs) had the same rations.



Sounds like it's probably a case of "US Rangers can lose 1 weapon a year as a write off" kinda fact.

I could see something like that happening in the past though.

Poutine in a bag doesn't sound appetizing at all


----------



## MikeL (16 Feb 2013)

Poutine in a bag sounds pretty gross... no doubt it'll turn out to be another meal with 75% of your daily fat intake all in one 200g meal...

I see the Maple dessert is still there... anyone actually eat those?  And the diabetic shock in a bag aka chocolate dessert is gone.  I'm dissapointed the chicken fajita meal is gone though,  was pretty good IMO.


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 Feb 2013)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Last I heard IMPs ran 25ish per meal. Vern would know for sure.



http://www.mealkitsupply.com/ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=21


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Feb 2013)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> http://www.mealkitsupply.com/ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=21



That's MREs, which are probably made in huge numbers compared to our rations, and we all know government pays more for everything. I've always heard the 25-30$ range for field rations.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (16 Feb 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Poutine in a bag sounds pretty gross... no doubt it'll turn out to be another meal with 75% of your daily fat intake all in one 200g meal...
> 
> I see the Maple dessert is still there... anyone actually eat those?  And the diabetic shock in a bag aka chocolate dessert is gone.  I'm dissapointed the chicken fajita meal is gone though,  was pretty good IMO.



Maple dessert was actually pretty good when it was warmed up.... the last time I saw the chocolate desert, the troops were taking dares to see who could actually finish it...


----------



## Pandora114 (16 Feb 2013)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Maple dessert was actually pretty good when it was warmed up.... the last time I saw the chocolate desert, the troops were taking dares to see who could actually finish it...



I am a woman...I would finish it because it was chocolate. 

*nodnod*

I would be a disgrace to my gender if I did otherwise.  Bring it.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> I am a woman...I would finish it because it was chocolate.


It's "chocolate" in the same way that "NDHQ is here to help" and "military intelligence" is....well, you see where this is going...


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (16 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> I am a woman...I would finish it because it was chocolate.
> 
> *nodnod*
> 
> I would be a disgrace to my gender if I did otherwise.  Bring it.



I like chocolate as much as anyone... but that creation is just ungodly rich


----------



## SOES_vet (16 Feb 2013)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> When I worked with QM, the RQMS MCpl told me an IMP was around 20 bucks a pop.
> 
> Then again he may be joking with me.



That sounds about right. I did some quick math and it looks like we budgeted it to be around 20 a piece. If I take into account the IMP's left over from our last excursion, which we are going to use, the number I get is a bit more than 20 for an IMP.


----------



## Jimmy_D (18 Feb 2013)

For those who are curious, this site has some of the past menu's.

http://www.mreinfo.com/international/canada/canadian-imp.html


----------



## klacquement (18 Feb 2013)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Maple dessert was actually pretty good when it was warmed up.... the last time I saw the chocolate desert, the troops were taking dares to see who could actually finish it...



Baked orange was ... interesting ... in the 90's.  My cadet corps were eating them on a sail weekend.  After everyone had a nibble of the dessert, we tossed the remainder to the seagulls.  You know it's quality food when even the shithawks reject it.


----------



## BernDawg (18 Feb 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I have served with the Brits, and saw no evidence of that practice.


Then I stand corrected and graciously yield the floor.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Feb 2013)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Then I stand corrected and graciously yield the floor.



Not trying to dogpile you but having served as a british soldier, I can confirm the 'officer ration' to be a myth, up there with 'if you do 25 years as a private you get an RSM's pension'  and 'you cannot be charged for punching someone between the time of 2359 and 0000'..


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Feb 2013)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Then I stand corrected and graciously yield the floor.



We always had the same (crappy) food as our troops. Fortunately, this particular item was a staple of most box lunches, which sustained our black humour if nothing else (they were also suprisingly good at starting fires, and don't ask me how I know that):

Hedgehog Flavoured Crisps : In the UK in 1981, Hedgehog Foods Ltd decided, as a joke, to produce Hedgehog flavoured crisps (potato chips). To everyone's surprise, the crisps were a huge success.

Hedgehog flavoured crisps were actually flavoured with pork fat and no hedgehogs were used in the manufacturing process. Consequently, it wasn't long before Hedgehog Foods Ltd was in court (1982), up against the Office of Fair Trading, on a charge of false advertising.

Bizarrely, a settlement was finally reached when Mr Lewis, of Hedgehog Foods, interviewed gypsies who actually did eat baked hedgehogs, to ascertain the flavour of hedgehogs. Mr Lewis then commissioned a flavourings firm to duplicate the flavour as closely as possible and changed the labels from "hedgehog flavoured" to "hedgehog flavour" and all interests were satisfied!

http://www.doyouremember.co.uk/memory.php?memID=4286


----------



## Scott (19 Feb 2013)

I wonder how much he had to pay the Pikeys to get them to give their account.

"I'm here to ask about the flavour of baked hedgehogs"

"I bet you have a driveway that needs paving"

I can just see it.


----------



## SOES_vet (19 Feb 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Bizarrely, a settlement was finally reached when Mr Lewis, of Hedgehog Foods, interviewed gypsies who actually did eat baked hedgehogs, to ascertain the flavour of hedgehogs. Mr Lewis then commissioned a flavourings firm to duplicate the flavour as closely as possible and changed the labels from "hedgehog flavoured" to "hedgehog flavour" and all interests were satisfied!
> 
> http://www.doyouremember.co.uk/memory.php?memID=4286



Reality really can be stranger than fiction....


----------



## BernDawg (19 Feb 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Not trying to dogpile you but having served as a british soldier, I can confirm the 'officer ration' to be a myth, up there with 'if you do 25 years as a private you get an RSM's pension'  and 'you cannot be charged for punching someone between the time of 2359 and 0000'..


Aaw Crap! there go all my best war stories....   :warstory:


----------



## Kilo_302 (24 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> I don't know if I should be excited...or grossed out...
> 
> The fries won't be crispy....the whole point of eating Poutine is to scarf it down before the fries turn to floppy limp sticks.



This comment made Power and Politics with Evan Solomon last week. He mentioned the story and this discussion. Awesome.


----------



## Pandora114 (24 Feb 2013)

oooh got a youtube for that?  >.>  I dont' watch much TV


----------



## Kilo_302 (27 Feb 2013)

naw sorry. I doubt it will ever appear on youtube. Not much from that show does.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I've been told box lunches are pretty expensive. Does anyone know how much they cost out of idle curiosity?


Took a bit of digging, but here's one example from MERX (docs attached):  (if I added up properly) 65,190 box lunches for St. Jean coming in at a bid of $430K = ~$6.60 per box lunch on that bid (that's just the cost of getting the box lunches to the receiving door of the mess).  Once I get more info on other successful bids, I'll share it here if folks are still interested.


----------



## xmarcx (28 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not to mention "hamburger pouch" x ~100K - what part of the hamburger IS the pouch, anyway?
> 
> I'm also kinda curious how chicken cordon bleu ....
> 
> .... will translate into pouch fare.



Have you ever seen Chicken with Ham & Cheese?  It's the same CF standard 'chicken' breast, just floating in ham and cheese soup.  I imagine Cordon Bleu will float the same way...


----------



## newwifey (28 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> oooh got a youtube for that?  >.>  I dont' watch much TV



If you can determine the date, you can view it on the cbc player. http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/TV+Shows/Power+%26+Politics+with+Evan+Solomon/ID/2336658524/?sort=MostRecent


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2015)

Bumped with the latest from the Info-machine ....


> Marching ammo. Soldier fuel. Combat rations. Whichever term is used, developing new combat rations that will be well accepted by Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) members is serious business.
> 
> Ann Delaney and Megan Buchanan, Combat Rations Specialists with the National Combat Rations Program, put their food science degrees to good use by helping create new and healthier portable meals for the CAF. They work with Registered Dietitian Hilda-Anne Troupe and other team members at the Directorate of Food Services in Gatineau, Quebec to formulate rations that will provide optimal nutrition for optimal performance in any operational situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## X Royal (26 Jan 2015)

One thing I find interesting is in the link posted on 15 Feb 2013 is for the sandwiches for Trenton must have margarine but for Petawawa no butter or margarine allowed. 
MMMM dry sandwiches.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2015)

X Royal said:
			
		

> One thing I find interesting is in the link posted on 15 Feb 2013 is for the sandwiches for Trenton must have margarine but for Petawawa no butter or margarine allowed.
> MMMM dry sandwiches.


Yeah, there ARE odd anomalies in these sorts of things.


----------



## X Royal (26 Jan 2015)

Also noticed that for Petawawa sandwiches must be cut but for Trenton they must be cut diagonally.
Isn't that classy.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jan 2015)

X Royal said:
			
		

> One thing I find interesting is in the link posted on 15 Feb 2013 is for the sandwiches for Trenton must have margarine but for Petawawa no butter or margarine allowed.
> MMMM dry sandwiches.



Well that's encouraging. We should be thanking food services for protecting us from ourselves......


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2015)

One of my faves from the St. Jean Garrison box lunch menus (and the Valcartier menu as well):  the "Big John," a sub made up of “bologna, mock chicken, salami, ham (and) colored cheese”.

Mmmmmm, colored cheese .....


----------



## Treemoss (26 Jan 2015)

I wonder how the cheese curds and gravy will stand against the test of time in those space age packages...


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jan 2015)

I'd be in favour of any initiative that ensures our troops get more access to properly cooked hot food in the field, and that the ration packs are just there for relatively short periods of time when you can't get the hay boxes to the troops, or vice versa. The excessive effort and resources we seem to be spending on developing various fancy menus could then be better invested elsewhere.

'Boil in the bag' should not replace sound leadership and efficient staff work IMHO.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2015)

Bumped with the latest list o'menus via the public tendering site - some highlights from the specs (attached):


> (....)
> 
> *Poutine* must consist of French fry shaped potato pieces, chunks of cheese and pieces of chicken breast in characteristic seasoned gravy.
> 
> ...


----------



## BernDawg (6 Jul 2015)

I just stumbled across this and it reminded me of this thread...

http://forces.tv/71670583#pT6q21fvfAFHb2G3.01


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jul 2015)

+1 mil points inbound   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2015)

Bumped with the latest - according to tender documents for the outside bag covers, it looks like the first run of IMPs being assembled early next year will be including the magic menu #15  ;D

Menu 1: Beans & Weiners
Menu 2: Scalloped Potatoes & Ham
Menu 3: Hash Browns & Bacon
Menu 4: Sausage & Hash Browns
Menu 5: Breakfast Patties
Menu 6: Baked Beans
Menu 7: Breakfast Patties
Menu 8: Chinese Style Beef Macaroni
Menu 9: Chicken & Vegetable Stew
Menu 10: Smoked Meat with Demi-Glace Sauce
Menu 11: Chicken & Sausage Jambalaya
Menu 12: Pulled Pork
Menu 13: Hamburger
Menu 14: Lasagna
Menu 15: Poutine
Menu 16: Turkey Strips with Orange Sauce
Menu 17: Lamb & Vegetable Stew
Menu 18: Shepherd's Pie
Menu 19: Salmon
Menu 20: Meatballs with Gravy
Menu 21: Pasta Stuffed with Ricotta


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Oct 2015)

I don't know about others, but for me, I would really like to try #5 and then go crazy and try something completely different, like #7.   ;D


----------



## Pusser (8 Oct 2015)

With my luck, I will always ask for #4, but get stuck with #3... :-\


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2015)

Menu 10.....Smoked Meat under glass ?    >


----------



## Lumber (8 Oct 2015)

> •Menu 16: Turkey Strips with Orange Sauce



What are turkey strips and what is orange sauce, and by god where are the Cabbage Rolls and Hungarian Goulash?!


----------



## dapaterson (8 Oct 2015)

[oldtimers]

What about the ham omlette?

[/oldtimers]


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Oct 2015)

mmmmmmmmmm lung in a bag.  My fav used to be the beef chop suey, or the chicken breast in gravy if you had the time to make it right with the mashed potatoes and the bread and stuff.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I don't know about others, but for me, I would really like to try #5 and then go crazy and try something completely different, like #7.   ;D


I kinda thought that, too - greater minds than ours, I guess.


----------



## Pieman (8 Oct 2015)

No Chillie? That was the best one by far!!...or was that in American rations? I can't recall, it's all fuzzy memories if I was actually munch on rations.   

Beans are good too....the thought of a Poutine ration makes my stomach churn (not in a good way) just thinking about it. I normally like Poutine but I can just picture the mess that would be in a ration.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 Oct 2015)

There is a "Canadian Combat Rations - Rations de Combat Canadiennes" Facebook group. 

I posted to it in January. They recently replied. You can chuckle at the response.


----------



## cupper (9 Oct 2015)

I see that they still have a couple of my favorites still on the menu list.

Now, I wonder if they actually are the same stock that was on the shelves when I was in back in the 80's.  ;D


----------



## McG (9 Oct 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Bumped with the latest - according to tender documents for the outside bag covers, it looks like the first run of IMPs being assembled early next year will be including the magic menu #15  ;D
> 
> Menu 1: Beans & Weiners
> Menu 2: Scalloped Potatoes & Ham
> ...


I always found that the worst menu option was repeated in the box, and there was only ever one of the best menus option.  Spend a lot of time on rations and you keep seeing the same menu choice too often.  There should be 30 menus listed above as there are ten meals in each breakfast box, lunch box and supper box.


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Oct 2015)

I used to love "lung in a bag". I really did! I liked watching people gag when I tipped the pouch and drank the juice before I tore into that ooohh so delicious omlette!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Oct 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I used to love "lung in a bag". I really did! I liked watching people gag when I tipped the pouch and drank the juice before I tore into that ooohh so delicious omlette!!



 :boke:


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Oct 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I used to love "lung in a bag". I really did! I liked watching people gag when I tipped the pouch and drank the juice before I tore into that ooohh so delicious omlette!!


Brave man ....  At least you could freeze them and use them as ballistic plates  ;D


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> :boke:



There it is!!! Thanks for bringing me back jollyjacktar!!


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Oct 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Brave man ....  At least you could freeze them and use them as ballistic plates  ;D



I used to sleep on them so they were nice and body temperature when I awoke...


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Oct 2015)

I brought one home to show my kids what sort of things we (were forced) to eat in the field.  I opened the pouch and squeezed it up to show them.  My kids started to eat it cold and thought it great fun, especially my reaction to them going at it like starving animals.  I was horrified.   :nod:


----------



## Towards_the_gap (7 Nov 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> I always found that the worst menu option was repeated in the box, and there was only ever one of the best menus option.  Spend a lot of time on rations and you keep seeing the same menu choice too often.  There should be 30 menus listed above as there are ten meals in each breakfast box, lunch box and supper box.



I spent the last tour eating either the lightweight combat recce rations or traded/bought/stolen MRE's. Got awfully sick of IMP's after a few weeks.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Nov 2015)

There was one major exercise in Wainwright that is burned into my few remaining brain cells.  There was a abundance of breakfast IMP which were close to expiration.   All units were issued with these in order to use them up for breakfast, lunch and supper.  That was the longest EX l ever experienced.


----------



## dimsum (7 Nov 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> There was one major exercise in Wainwright that is burned into my few remaining brain cells.  There was a abundance of breakfast IMP which were close to expiration.   All units were issued with these in order to use them up for breakfast, lunch and supper.  That was the longest EX l ever experienced.



I don't think there is enough hot sauce to make all of that palatable  :boke:


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Nov 2015)

No lung in a bag thankfully.  But the Mac and Cheese was starting to go sour.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Nov 2015)

Beans and Hot Dogs is glorious as a breakfast. One of the few I can stomach.


----------



## OldTanker (8 Nov 2015)

I wonder if the jambalaya is as good ( ) as the stuff we used to get in the cans (RP4s?) They did explode nicely though when tossed in the fire.


----------



## McG (13 Jun 2016)

The "poutine" is decent as far as IMP go, but it is not poutine.  Potatoe sticks, chicken chunks, and the occasional jellied-cheese piece in a broth.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jun 2016)

Some foods just dont travel well :camo:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine#/media/Fileoutine.JPG


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Some foods just dont travel well :camo:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine#/media/Fileoutine.JPG


Or, put another way, probably don't vacuum seal and reheat well


----------



## cupper (13 Jun 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> The "poutine" is decent as far as IMP go, but it is not poutine.  Potatoe sticks, chicken chunks, and the occasional jellied-cheese piece in a broth.



You make it sound so appetizing, Yummmmmmmmm. :boke:


----------



## MJP (13 Jun 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> You make it sound so appetizing, Yummmmmmmmm. :boke:



If you heat it really really well and smush it up, it tastes really good.  Cold not so much.


----------



## mike63 (13 Jun 2016)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> I heard from a chef, who volunteered at the Annapolis mess, that Flight Feeding was considered a punishment for the cooks there for quite some time.  Comox FF is much better than Greenwood FF I guess.  It has improved since we got here at least.  No green meat, or fuzzy cheese...



When I first joined in the early 80's, I was a Cook in Cold Lake.  Found myself in Flight Feeding for about 6 months, our guys ate very well.  I didn't see it as a punishment but more of a nice break off the main kitchen floor.  Nice thing about being in FF was that they would take you up on the air-to-air refueling exercises (which by the way gets real boring after the first flight), on the NATO AWACS and even spent 2 weeks in San Diego.  Back then, all our rats where fresh (and yes, now that I read that it looks kind of bad but no rats where used or harmed), including the baked goods.


----------

